# Pooch Test



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

If you know how to pooch test...please let me know what you think of these does. Especially Millie....the buck acts like she is in heat, but she should have been bred back in August! :shock:

Millie's hiney:


















Bella's hiney:




































Thanks!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry, I can't do pooches this early but I thought I'd bump this up


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Sarah! Although, I don't think Millie is in heat. She is too big! She is due in Jan.....and is already showing(or atleast I think she is!)...Jasper is just being a buck and was happy that another girl was close by.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

bella looks closer the millie does in my opinion.
beth


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Jacque, Did you send these to me already? I would say 100% that Millie is prego, and I can not really tell about Bella. I don't know if it is the picture or what, but I do not think so. I think I told you yes before. I don't know I have a really bad head ache and i can not focus.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Well....Millie and Bella were bred on the same day, but Bella came back into heat 2 more times. Her system could just be messed up, though....the lady we got her from couldn't get her to settle last fall.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Jacque, Did you send these to me already? I would say the Millie is for sure, but I am not sure about Bella. I don't know if it is the piurte or my head that is killing me.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Stacie,
If you or should I say when you get on here, can you tell me why my posts are taking like 3 minutes to post, or they post several times. It is driving me crazy. That is why you see double posts from me, or is it my computer? I am not having trouble with any other sites. When I hit send, the thing thinks forever before it decides to do something.
OK, maybe it is the really bad headache, and it is telling me to log off the computer and do my work. OOPS.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I sent Bella's pics to you, but not Millie's. The last time Bella came into heat was 10/10/07(that was the day we first noticed her heat)....she hasn't been in heat since. Now she is slightly swollen, but Libby did that as well.....and I know she is bred, because when she comes in heat....you hear about it! :roll: :lol:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

every doe is different of course. We had a doe that came into heat several times each time we put her in with a buck. She practically lived with the buck from ausust until january. Every three weeks she was back in heat letting the buck mount her. Boy were we surprised when she delivered triplets in mid march.
beth


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Lori,
I'm not Stacey but that is a glitch on the forum, I get it sometimes too. It'll take like 3 minutes to post, then not post, or post it three times, or say its not there, but it is there etc etc..........


----------

